
Citrix discloses security breach of internal network - MrVulcan
https://www.zdnet.com/article/citrix-discloses-security-breach-of-internal-network
======
ayakura
Direct link to Citrix's blogpost:
[https://www.citrix.com/blogs/2019/03/08/citrix-
investigating...](https://www.citrix.com/blogs/2019/03/08/citrix-
investigating-unauthorized-access-to-internal-network/)

